# How to change battery in key fob



## mwittkopp89 (May 23, 2018)

Has anyone had to change the battery in their key fob yet? I got a notification yesterday that the battery was low. I tried to google 2018 VW Tiguan key fob battery replacement but it doesn't return any relevant results. Would this be covered under warranty? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## engineer62 (Apr 21, 2006)

*youtube is your friend*

I just changed the battery in my wifes 2015 Golf. The key fob is the same as my 2018 Tiguan SE. I used a youtube video for 2015 to 2018 VW key fobs.


----------



## mwittkopp89 (May 23, 2018)

Thank you!

I originally didn't watch this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9F09EUOboY) due to the fact that my key fob does not have a flip out key. However, I just tried to pry open the side with my fingernails and it came right open. The battery is a CR2032. If anyone else would like I can post some pictures.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

mwittkopp89 said:


> Has anyone had to change the battery in their key fob yet? I got a notification yesterday that the battery was low. I tried to google 2018 VW Tiguan key fob battery replacement but it doesn't return any relevant results. Would this be covered under warranty? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


This procedure is described in detail, with pictures if I recall, in the owners manual.


----------



## farmdog (Jan 5, 2013)

*Remote Battery (WITH key) - dying after 6 months on new Tiguan*

I have a 2018 Tiguan S - purchased new *six months ago*, with less than 4000 miles. The display is telling me that the remote battery is low. This is the old fashioned one with a key - *no remote start*.

This does not seem right - has anyone experienced this? Is there any way to argue it should be covered by warranty?

ALSO - just received a *recall notice 18V824* - if you leave the key in the ignition after turning vehicle off, the warning alert may not sound. This requires the dealer to "correctly code the instrument cluster with a new data container."

Hmmm, two key issues. Could they possibly be related?










Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

It really depends on what's easier for you;

1) Schedule a service visit, drop off car, wait a few hours, argue with service advisor that it should be covered 

OR

2) Go to local RiteAid/Walmart/Duane Reade/CVS, buy $5 remote battery, install in remote, and move on


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

You can try reading this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9287325-My-remote-is-dead-Already
Your issue could be related. If not, at least there are instructions for changing the battery.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script>


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> .....If not, at least there are instructions for changing the battery.....


The instructions are right in the OM for all owners.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

farmdog said:


> I have a 2018 Tiguan S - purchased new *six months ago*, with less than 4000 miles. The display is telling me that the remote battery is low. This is the old fashioned one with a key - *no remote start*.
> 
> This does not seem right - has anyone experienced this? Is there any way to argue it should be covered by warranty?
> 
> ...




Do you have keyless entry? Like touch handles. You don't need to press a button on the FOB to open the doors?


----------

